# Tapatalk create favorite



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

I've been using tapatalk for a while but cannot for the life of me figure out how to set a favorite forum. Can someone walk me thru it? I know I must be missing something.

Sent from my [P]URIFI3D Droid Bionic


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Bump

Sent from my [P]URIFI3D Droid Bionic


----------



## Phalanx7621 (Nov 5, 2011)

You just go into the forums and long press on one. Option to favorite.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

When I long press I don't get the option to add to favorites.

Sent from my Ic3d Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------



## Phalanx7621 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well tapatalk calls it subscribe.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Ha!! Cha ching!!!! Awesome!! I knew I was missing something. Lol.

Sent from my Ic3d Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------



## termleech (Nov 15, 2011)

I've also noticed, if you subscribe to the forum on the site it should show up in Tapatalk as well. At least it does on other forum sites, haven't tried on RW yet.


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

And if you have like 1 or 2 main forums, I think the widget the best way to access em.. Although when you exit one and go to the next, mine always picks up where I left of on the first one.

sent from my D(ecapitated)X via talkatap


----------

